# Djeca i roditelji > Izazovi roditeljstva >  NE po guzi!

## ttiinnaa

Danas sam ostala šokirana  :shock:  kad mi je jedna mama, s kojom se inače šetam u parku, rekla da ona svog 10 mjesečnog dječačića po guzi, kad je nervozan pa neće jesti ili spavati... nisam znala šta da kažem koliko me to iznenadilo, samo sam rekla da mi imamo majicu NE po guzi :wink: ! Inače mi se žena činila ok, nježna i pažljiva...ali eto  :Rolling Eyes:  ...

----------


## Mukica

:?

----------


## Smokica

Opće je poznato da dijete nakon batina bolje jede i odma zaspi  :? Džizs kakve ideje   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Smokica

[img][/img][/url]

[img][/img]

----------


## Mamita

10 mjesečno? bolesno-bolesno-bolesno. nemam stvarno riječi. 
ja često vidim svoju susjedu koja stariju klinku vuuuuče za uho onako mislim da će joj ostati u ruci. a mala cikti od plača. ne znam stvarno jadna djeca s takvim roditeljima. pa mislim svakog od nas dijete može i zna iznervirati, umorne smo, rintamo po cjele dane ali pobogu...

----------


## NinaRea

Strašno, strašno, strašno!!!
I nažalost, prečesto, iako je i jedan takav primjer - previše.

----------


## Smokica

nestale mi sljikice  :? 
[img][/img]

----------


## Magdalena

Moja Magdalena ima 11 mjeseci i već  su nas pitali kad ćemo je već početi po guzi :shock:  :shock:  :shock:   :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:  Mi to, naime, ne prakticiramo - fuj!fuj! pa se okolina boji da nam dijete ne bude zaostalo zbog nepravovremenog odgoja!!!

----------


## Roza

E kad smo kod ove teme, ja sam se na moru totalno šokirala: jedan tata je svog sina od 2,5 godine istukao mokrim ručnikom, i to tako da je zamahnuo ručnikom i udarao ga krajevima ručnika (tako više boli).
Mali je v rištao pa su na kraju neki ljudi s plaže došli do tatice i zamololi ga da prestane. Razlog: mali je htio majcu, pa kad je tata iz torbe izvadio majcu, mali se predomislio. I pobrao prave batine...
Tom tatici majca ne po guzi malo znači...
Mislim da bi neki ljudi trebali imati dozvolu za roditeljstvo, s prethodno napravljenim psihotestom.

----------


## ttiinnaa

...  :Sad:  najgore je što neznaš kako reagirati u takvoj situaciji, vidiš da je nešto loše, a nemreš niš poduzet... 
ili možda možeš??? 

...al bojim se da bi bilo kakvim uplitanjem samo pogoršali stvar

----------


## lejla

:Mad:   :Mad:   :Mad:   :Mad:  
Meni inace cesto kazu da su mi djeca raspustena. Na sto je moj redovni komentar da ih necu dresirati da rade ono sto njima (posmatracima)odgovara, nego da cu svoju djecu uciti da budu samostalni, ..... a da znaju biti nemoguci, uh :wink:

----------


## Brunda

Mi jučer u parku i upoznamo malu Luciju od 16 mjeseci i njenu baku. I baka k'o baka, odmah hvali unučicu. Pa kaže: Jučer je Lucija prosipala pjesak po klupi, a zna da to ne smije raditi, pa kad sam viknula Lucija, otrčala je do kolica, uzela šibu :shock: i sa šibom se po nozi "tuc...tuc".

A što je najgore od svega, baka je to prepričavala kao anegdotu i divila se svojoj pametnoj unučici. Takvima možeš objašnjavati do besvjesti, ali bi valjda shvatili ako ne po guzi onda valjda po glavi. Užas, užas.   :Sad:  

E da, i ona to priča meni, a Sven pored stoji u majici Ne! po guzi.  8)

----------


## Brunda

Ili još bolje. Navečer smo bili kod frendova. Sven u majici Ne! po guzi, a oni nas pitaju dal to njih provociramo :shock: 

U toku večeri mali im je završio u kazni u sobici jer je pao sa stolca. I ne smije van dok ne prestane plakati. Plaše ga sa cigom koji će ga ukrasti ako će biti zločest.  :shock:    :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Mamita

e to s plašenjem je mi je najbolja fora.. trebalo bi te dobre roditelje prestrašiti i da će neki bugimen doći i po njih...

----------


## Oriana

Kaže moj MM da neki stvarno nisu zaslužili imati djecu, 
teško prihvaćam da netko tuče starije dijete, a kamoli dijete od 10 mj. To mi nikako ne ide u glavu. Pa što to malo dijete uopće razumije o životu i što mu se dešava??
Kad Luka pretjera, uzmem muhotres i mašem po zraku s njim. On me pita: "Joj mama, kaj bus muhe tukla?" A ja kazem: "Aha, po Lukinoj guzi". Onda se on sali, bumo muhe tresli na guzi

----------


## lejla

A onda ide i ono plasenje policijom, doktorom i ostalim osobljem koje im u kriticnim slucajevima trebaju pomoci!!

Ljudi naprosto ne mogu doci sebi od cudjenja kad' im objasnimo da tako nesto nije dobro i zasto nije dobro i uz brdo arbumenata dobijemo nazad:"Ma nije to isti policajac!!"  :Confused:   :shock:  dijete pravo zna koji ce ga policajac odvest kad' ne slusa a koi ce mu pomoci.  Ili:"E jeste i vi ... o cemu vi razmisljate!".

A sto se _cige_ tice, samo da primijetim diskriminaciju!

----------


## Smokica

Malo off topic, ali to sa _cigom_ je i meni upalo u oči. Nedavno je Maja spomenula cigane, ne sjećam se u kojem kontekstu, al sam joj ja objašnjavala da nisu cigani nego romi. A ona će: da, ali oni su prljavi, smrde i zločesti su  :shock: . Ja reko Majo, otkud ti to, oni su ko i svi ljudi...blablabla, a Maja: da, ali oni jedu smeće!  :shock:  :shock:  :shock: . Pitam ju otkud joj to, a ona kaže da su joj rekle dvije curice u vrtiću - iz susjedne grupe, dakle imaju 5-5 i pol godina! Od onda Maji ponekad izleti cigani,  al onda nastavi: tj. romi. Nakon par tjedana mi je rekla da su joj opet te curice pričale kako cigani jedu smeće itd...
Mislim, ko je tu djecu to naučio? Kakvi su to roditelji? Imaju pet godina i već su od njih napravili rasiste, nacionaliste, sa 6 će vjerojatno biti lokalpatrioti, a kad krenu u školu slijede šore sa djecom koja su iz drugog kvarta?!?  :shock:

----------


## lejla

Ma nisam ja toliko protiv same rijeci _ciganin_, nego sam uzasno protiv negativnog naboja koja ta rijec dobija kad' je upotrijebjlavamo, sto ti onda dodje na isto,naravno!!

----------


## Brunda

Ma naravno, u pravu ste. Ali uz to što to ima puno dublje posljedice (o kojima oni naravno uopće ne razmišljaju), mene smeta samo zastrašivanje djece. Umjesto da im mi kao roditelji pomažemo da prevladaju neke strahove koje imaju, neki roditelji uporno stvaraju nove. Prvo je bilo plašenje babarogom, sada to više ne pali pa je cigo, onda će valjda biti zločesti psi, pa crnci, pa neznam ni ja što više. I u što će im dijete izrasti? U nezadovoljnu isfrustriranu osobu, a svi će se pitati, pa na koga je takav ili ne znamo što ga je spopalo...

Tko, što, pa blesavi roditelji...  :Evil or Very Mad:   uuf...

----------


## Ines



----------


## anek

ma nemate pojma kako je to "po guzi" /ili glavi, šamar, remen itd./ rasprostranjeno kod nas, to je kao najnormalnija odgojna metoda, i to kod onih za koje nikad ne bi pomislili da bi bili takvi prema svojoj dječici - to je za mene samo totalna nemoć i frustracija odraslih i čisto NASILJE VEĆEG I JAČEG NAD MANJIM I SLABIJIM koji se ne može obraniti! Osim toga što djetetu time roditelj dokazuje, što ga uči? Osim što će ga se dijete bojati, i ono će možda jednog dana kad bude veće provoditi isto takvo nasilje nad nekim slabijim od sebe.

----------


## Veki

Tek kad sam počela raditi u vrtiću, sasvim slučajno mi je mali trogodišnjak počeo pričati kako ga je tata tukao. Na to su se nadovezala druga djeca i ja sam u šoku provela malu anketu. 80% djece je opisalo kako ih tuku!!!!!!! Jedino smo ja i još dvoje djece to izbezumljeno slušali i jedan od njih je komentirao sa suzama u očima: "Mene nije nitko nikada". To mi je bio takav šok da sam do danas zapamtila događaj od riječi do riječi. Na žalost, toliko o "NE po guzi". Grozno.

----------


## vanan

mene je tata jednom "po guzi" kad sam mu bacio usisavač sa 14 god.   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  
bili smo u nekakvom gadnom konfliktu.....................
ali stvarno me je bilo sram sa 14 god. dobiti batine!  :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:

----------


## Inesica

baš sam htjela otvoriti ovu temu   :Crying or Very sad:  
Naime, danas sam razgovarala sa dobrom prijateljicom. Ima curku, 1,5 godina staru. Inače mi je prije znala spomenuti kako joj zna dati po guzi na što sam joj ja rekla da se sa time ne slažem ali nisam radila poseban pritisak. Zadnji put mi je spomenula kako je beba dobila po guzi od tate ali zapravo "bez veze" na što sam ja rekla: da kad jednom daš po guzi zapravo se više nezna gdje je granica". I to je bilo to. Danas mi je spomenula kako je NM doma donio šibu :?   :Crying or Very sad:  .
E sad, mislila sam slijedeće. Ona ovaj vikend dolazi u Zg pa ćemo se možda vidjet. Mislila sam reći točno što mislim o tome, bez nekakve diskusije. Ako me hoće čut dobro ako ne, ne mogu ništa :/ . Jedino što neznam što da joj kažem. Zašto to nije dobro? Mislim ja nikadd nisam  razmišljala zašto, jednostavno *znam* da nije. Jedino što mi pada na pamet. Pa zar ne kuže da ako djete radi nešto (ili ne radi) pod prijetnjom da se ono njih zapravo boji.
Boji se vlastitih roditelja.  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 
Pliz, neki prijedlog

----------


## Lutonjica

http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...2ID=3&Show=526

evo na ovoj stranici možeš skinuti Rodin letak "NE! po guzi" gdje ćeš naći sve potrebne informacije!!! nadam se da ćeš uspjet odgovoriti frendicu od šibe   :Crying or Very sad:  
možda da njoj isprintaš letak pa joj odneseš??

----------


## Lutonjica

evo još tekstova:
http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...=155&Show=1392

http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...D=155&Show=439

http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...D=155&Show=434

----------


## Inesica

hvala Lutonjice  :Heart:  .
Odnijet ću im sve to.
Inače sad kužim kako ja to znam da se to ne smije. Dan nenasilja prema djeci je na moj rođendan  :Wink:  .

Ma hvata me jeza. imam osjećaj da kad ćemo se kasnije čuti da će doći i do remena.
Kako im samo pada napamet tući djete  :Evil or Very Mad:  . A k tome još mala ima 1,5 god.  Što to djete od 1,5 godine može napraviti da ga roditelji idu lupiti :?

----------


## spooky

Nemam komentara na ovo kažnjavanje batinama. 
Mene su tukli po guzi kad sam bila mala i nikako to ne mogu shvatiti. Što su time postizali ( pogotovo moja baka ). 
Nije mi jasno kad netko kaže za dijete koje ima 10 mj. da je zločesto  :shock: . Dijete je zločesto jer neće jesti, dijete je zločesto ako se neće igrati samo, dijete je zločesto ako neće spavati. Mislim... tko je tu zločest?
Pitam se onda , zašto su  imali djecu kad im je naporno što ne žele jesti onda kad se oni sjete, kad neće zaspati samo od sebe... 

A o plašenju s babarogama, vukodlacima, baukačima ....   :shock: 

 :shock:  :shock:  :shock:  :shock:  :shock:  :shock:  :shock:  :shock:  :shock:

----------


## sunce

I ja sam 'tučena' kao mala, pa se naježim kad tak nešto čujem ili vidim.   :Crying or Very sad:  
Spooky,   :Heart:  

Inesica, daj pazi kak uletiš s tom temom, ja sam se opekla na dvije teme - dohrana  :Wink:   i nasilje. Inače znam nastupiti dosta agresivno (verbalno), kad vidim lupanje, čupanje za kosu, potezanje ušiju i slične gadosti, taj nastup mi je bio greška kad sam pokušala intervenirati. 
Štos je u tome što sami nasilnici (a kak da ih drukčije nazovem?!) nisu svjesni da su nasilni, nego briju da 'provode odgojne mjere', te da je to za 'djetetovo dobro'. Dapače, čula sam od takvih: 'tako će te dijete više poštivat', 'mamu i tatu se mora slušat', 'on ništa ne zna pa ga moram ovako učiti, inače me ne sluša'. 
Čak sam nosila takvima i tekst s portala. A na to sam dobila 'samo ti odgajaj svoje dijete po knjigama,  :shock: , ja imam instinkte'. 

Bez pretjerivanja, mislim da je to tema koja se treba podići na višu razinu, jer je obiteljsko nasilje pregolem problem. I fakat više ne razumijem zašto se nacionalna politika na tu temu bazira na sporadičnim bljeskovima, ima sjajnih pojedinaca koji se trude, ali cjelina nam je ništavna. Te ružne poruke su svuda - od obitelji, pa sve do vrtića, škola...

----------


## spooky

Meni je bliska osoba rekla da s djetetom nije moguće prijateljstvo jer onda izgubiš autoritet...  :Crying or Very sad:   :shock:

----------


## sunce

Prijateljstvo i autoritet :shock: 

Meni je inače najgore što takve primjere viđam u obitelji, a takve stavove se nitko ne stidi iznositi, pa i demonstrirati. Potrebe za demonstracijom uvijek pronalaze, bez brige.
Specijalitet im je, usto, smišljanje kazni za 'zlodjela' (to slijedi nakon čupanja i psovki). A kad pitam klince zbog čega su kažnjeni, masu puta se ni oni sami ne sjete zašto. 

I što sad? 
To je familija. Ne možeš ih izbjeći.   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## spooky

He, he,... znala sam da ćeš još nešto napisati jer sam vidjela da si on-line!   :Razz:

----------


## suncemojemalo

Mislim da je najvaznija edukacija. Sad cete se zgrozit, ali ja sam oduvijek razmisljala da su batine ok. Jos dok sam bila trudna razmisljala sam da cu djete dojit samo 6 mjeseci, "kaj si on misli da ce me navlacit do besvjesti" i normalno da cu ga tuc kad je zlocest. Kuhaca ce bit za plasenje. Zasto - zato jer sam ja odrasla uz batine, moja sredina je odrasla uz batine - to je normalno. E onda kad sam rodila, pocela sam se vise druzit s curom koja je isto imala bebu i bila je clanica Rode. Pa sam pocela vise vremena citat teme na Forumu. Pa sam pocela to malo dozivljavat kao centar svog svijeta   :Love:  . I stvari su se promjenile za 360 stupnjeva. Mislim, da nisam cula za Rodu, akcije ne po guzi, da se nisam druzila s tom curom - pitam se sta bi bilo danas.  :Crying or Very sad:  Nema sanse da cu ga tuci, ali moram rec da je ponekad tesko. Kad ti se sve nakupi, na poslu, pa muz, pa je djete prezivahno, pa..., dode mi da ga nalupam. I onda bjezim van da se ohladim jer se bojim da cu napravit nest sto si poslije necu moc oprostit.  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:  
Neki dan sam bila na rodendanu i nas 5 baba sjedi za stolom i pricamo o tome i znate sta - ja sam bila glupa, luda, popustljiva, imat cu razmazeno djete itd. Mogla sam im tupit do besvjesti - batine trebaju bit tu da im pokazes ko je gazda- Mislim, djete je zlocesto jer ne zeli jest, spavat, obuc se itd. Grozno..........
S obzirom da Franu cuvaju moji puno puta kad ga spotam da ne smije dirat noz (to mu je najdraze iz negog razloga) onda kaze Frane zoceesti i lupa se po guzi. Ja ga nikad nisam ni muz. Deda i baka znaju ga nekad potapsat po guzi i rec da ce ga mama po guzi - ono u sali. Isto tako puno puta uzme klofer i lupa me po guzi i kaze da sam zloco. Sve je igra, ali zanima me jel je i to ok?
I na kraju, voljela bih nabavit majce "ne po guzi" velike i male. Ima li toga jos? Da mene nisu educirali, ko zna sta bi bilo danas. Voljela bih podjelit neke majce, ili barem setat u njima po gradu ili na moru na plazi.

----------


## Roko_mama

Htjela bih samo reć da su i mene odgajali batinama  (gotovo svakodnevno) i ne smatram da sam zato bila bolja i poslušnija već samo tvrdoglavija i prkosnija i podnosila sam ih bez i jedne suze (tukli su me gotovo do punoljetnosti). Kad sam im na njihove prigovore o mom ponašanju znala reć da meni treba samo malo ljubavi i pažnje oni bi rekli pa šta bi ti htjela pa imaš sve što hoćeš  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   . Ne kažem ja da su oni bili loši ili me zlostavljali ali su imali totalno druge vrijednosti i nisu znali pokazat svoju ljubav. 
Baš zbog svega toga ja sam odlučila da svoje dijete ne tučem i odgajam ga s puno ljubavi i pokazivanja pažnje. Moj Roko je dosta živahno dijete i puno puta mi bude teško i puknem, ali izađem iz prostorije, ispušem se. Pa nije on kriv za moje probleme na poslu, besparicu, nervozu.
I još bi samo nešto htjela reć što je meni misao vodilja NIJE ON TRAŽIO DA GA IMAMO VEĆ SMO MI NJEGA HTJELI i zato se i tako ponašamo. On nam je sve.

----------


## kloklo

Roko mama, imale smo isto djetinjstvo   :Sad:   ah što sve "za naše dobro" nismo trebale otrpjeti i to još sa zahvalnošću, nego kako   :Rolling Eyes:  

Ali zato sad mi znamo bolje sa svojom dječicom i trebamo biti sretne zbog njih i zog sebe što se dokazuje da se nesretni lanac može razbiti...mlaćena djeca ne moraju i sama izrasti u kopiju svojih staraca i da - edukacija je čarobna riječ   :Smile:

----------


## Mejra's mommy

E meni treba majica Ne! mamu po guzi...Jednom me je Mejra iz cista mira pljesnula po licu, ja od svog mog cuda prasnula se smijati. Greska, greska. Sada me redovno batina. Jos kad joj to nebi bilo tako smijesno!  :Rolling Eyes: 

Nije ona jadna kriva, misli da je to za razonodu. Jos samo kad bi doslo vec ljeto da izadjemo iz ove kuce. :/

----------


## mendula

Valjda ću uspjeti staviti link:
http://www.index.hr/clanak.aspx?id=261447

----------


## carpe diem

Drage forumašice i forumaši,

budući mi je ovo prvi put na forumu, od srca vas sve lijepo pozdravljam. Moram priznati da sam u šoku! Danas sam doživjela prosvijetljenje.  :D 
Tražeći danas nešto o ispravnom odgoju svoje 2,5 godišnje kćeri, naletila sam na vaš forum i ostala iznenađena. Pa i ja sam do danas znala ponekad pucnuti leu po guzi!!!! I što je najgore od svega- to mi je bilo čist ok.!!!! Uopće nisam razmišljala o tome kao o nečemu lošem, dapače, uopće mu nisam pridodavala neko značenje. Kad bolje razmislim o svemu i odvrtim film unatrag, vidim, da su i mene tukli , nisu to bile neke batine (samo onako šibom i rukom po guzi- kao što sam i ja nju do sada). Uopće nisam kužila da i to spadau fizičko nasilje nad djecom. Jedino se nadam da to na nju neće ostaviti dublji trag, a ja svečano obećajem samoj sebi- da od danas počinjemo ispočetka. 
U jednom od postova sam vidjela, da je netko preporučio knjigu Disziplin book, te trčim pod pauzom u Algoritam po istu. Ukoliko postoji još nešto slično, a provjereno dobro, molim lijepo za preporuku.

----------


## mamma san

Dobro došla Carpe diem i dugo nam ostala!!!   :Love:

----------


## VedranaV

Jesper Juul: Vaše kompetentno dijete

Penelope Leach: Prvo djeca

----------


## carpe diem

Zahvaljujem mamma san i VedranaV.

Moje će dijete biti iznenađeno ( a i sretno ) kad ja provedem nove metode. Već se veselim čitanju ( a i primjeni).

----------


## ms. ivy

dok ne nabaviš knjige, pogledaj malo www.askdrsears.com

uživajte ti i curka!

----------


## Josipova_mama

ti roditelji što tuku djete po guzi rukom, šibom, ručnikom... nek probaju nekog starijeg tući... tko im može vratiti.
onda bi se vjerojatno predomislili.
nikakav odgoj ne može biti izgovor za ispoljavanje moći nad malim djetetom... jer tući dijete je čisto ispoljavanje moći... i to nad nekim tko te voli najviše na svijetu... 
ODURNO!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## vanan

mene su tukli dok sam bio mali bezbroj puta. 

ja sam zbog toga bio samo ljut i povrjeđen i jednom sam udario mamu šakom u glavu kad me išla tuć.(poslije mi je tata isprašio tur da nisam mogao sjest   :Laughing:  ) 

zadnji put su me tukli sa 14 godina, onda su shvatili da ako me još jedanput idu tuč da če oni najebati.(več sam im prkosio ko veliki) 

mislim da od njihovih batina nisam bio ništa bolji nego samo gori. 

svoju djecu nikad nisam udario jer znam da tako neču ništa postiči i samo ču njima i sebi nanjeti zlo. 

djeca su mi super, u školi im je izvrsno ponašanje također.

----------

I mene su tukli ali ne cesto, ali kad je bilo ,onda je bilo grozno, pekla me guza poslije satima a osjecaj ponizenja i bespomocnosti je bio uzasan.
Nekad mi dode da lupim svoju curicu po guzi jer je nakad nemoguca,ima 2,5 godine i 10 puta vise energije od mene.
Jedva se savladam ali uspijem. Jedino sto bi trebala savladati je da se prestanem derati kad vidim da je opet nagurala toalet papir u cijev u kadi i da voda pliva svuda, kad to vidim ne mogu zaustaviti deranje, pa otrcim u drugu sobu i tamo se derem na ormar dok me ne popusti pa onda na miru perem sat vremena kupaonu. Nije lako biti roditelj, ali je istina, ona nije mene pitala da dode na svijet nego sam je ja zeljela(silno) pa nemam pravo derati se na nju.
Kad takve stvari pocne raditi i moj sin, koji je mladi od nje, pa budu u duetu gurali toalet papir u cijevi i radili poplave ili nesto drugo,do tad cu se vec valjda ispraksirati da ne vicem. Samo je problem da sto god objasnim, ona opet isto radi. Cak me i slusa kad objasnjavam, cak kaze i  :Shock: k! ali cim dobije priliku, evo je opet, kao da nista nisam rekla.
Osjecam se kao pokvarena ploca, objasnjavam a unaprijed znam da nema pomoci od toga.

----------


## branka1

> otrcim u drugu sobu i tamo se derem na ormar dok me ne popusti pa onda na miru perem sat vremena kupaonu


  :Smile:   :Heart:

----------


## Paulita

Neki roditelji pričaju za svoju tek rođenu djecu da su zločesta. Zato jer plaču. Helouuu!! Pa dijete ne plače od zločestoće! Ako je gladno, popišano, ili nešto drugo mora plakati. Kako da se javi drugačije!?
Lovro se sinoć budio svakih 2 sata jer su ga mučili plinovi, predpostavljam. Nije htio jesti, plakao je, nikako ga nisam mogla smirit i stvarno sam već bila na rubu živaca. Ali zar takvo dijete treba tući?! Ili reći da je zločesto?

----------


## Magdalena

Meni je totalno neprihvatljivo tući djecu. Posebno me smeta što se time šalje poruka da je normalno tj. logično da te istuče netko tko te voli, jer si kao "kriv" pa je to za tvoje dobro, truć, baljezg..Mislim da je to strašno. I odmah to povezujem s onim ženama koje su zlostavljane u vezama, ali to trpe i pronalaze za to svakakva objašnjenja a i ne odlaze od nasilnika jer - oni ih vole. Želim li tako odgojiti svoju kćer? Ne, hvala!!!

----------


## ninet

Ponekad se pitam, kako se savladati, ako si eksplozivne naravi....Ja nisam imala poriv da udarim dijete (bilo bi bolesno da jesam...nema ni 7 mj), ali ponekad imam poriv da udaram ljude oko sebe, pa posto to, jel, ne ide, onda se cesto rasplacem od nemoci. Medjutim, kad Viktor poraste, nisam sigurna ni da cu si moci to dozvoliti (zamislite mamu koja place, dok je klinac "zlostavlja")....sta onda....?
Moja mama je imala taktiku da me, kad je ispiz....m, posaalje u park da si uberem sipku. Posto smo stanovali na 11. spratu, a ja nisam isla liftom, a bila sam i izbirljiva po pitanju sipke....do mog povratka bi proslo bar 20 minuta / dovoljno da nju prodje bijes i bude spremna za litaniju...

----------


## lunas

Mi imamo rodjaka koji je svecenik u katolickoj crkvi. Neki smo dan bili zajedno i moj bebac je dirao neke knjige (nista neuobicajeno, cijelo vrijeme se igra s knjigama i slicnim stvarima), kad, odjednom taj lik njemu kaze da ce dobiti po guzi ako ne prestane!  :shock: 
Pretpostavljam da je to profesionalna deformacija. (bljuv-ne mogu naci smajlic koji povraca!)

----------


## lunas

Mi imamo rodjaka koji je svecenik u katolickoj crkvi. Neki smo dan bili zajedno i moj bebac je dirao neke knjige (nista neuobicajeno, cijelo vrijeme se igra s knjigama i slicnim stvarima), kad, odjednom taj lik njemu kaze da ce dobiti po guzi ako ne prestane!  :shock: 
Pretpostavljam da je to profesionalna deformacija. (bljuv - ne mogu naci smajlic koji povraca!)

----------


## lunas

Mi imamo rodjaka koji je svecenik u katolickoj crkvi. Neki smo dan bili zajedno i moj bebac je dirao neke knjige (nista neuobicajeno, cijelo vrijeme se igra s knjigama i slicnim stvarima), kad, odjednom taj lik njemu kaze da ce dobiti po guzi ako ne prestane!  :shock: 
Pretpostavljam da je to profesionalna deformacija. (bljuv - ne mogu naci smajlic koji povraca!)

----------

Ninet, i ja sam imala isti problem jer sam eksplozivne naravi ali samo kad sam umorna i preumorna a djeca me rastezu kao kaugumu. Pa moj mozak pocne slati krive signale, kao oni su se urotili protiv mene, hoce me potpuno iscjediti i sl.
Cim osjetim takve misli, sjednem i sjedim mirno na mjestu dok mi se malo ne vrati snaga, a sa njom i razumno razmisljanje.

Sto oni vise osjete da u nama raste agresija, to su vise agresivni.

Moja kcer (2,5 godine) me testira svaki dan, gdje su mi granice, kao da zeli vidjeti kad cu puknuti pa se izderati na nju.
Imam dobru taktiku, sto je ona vise glasnija, to sam ja tisa, da bi me cula , mora se prestati derati, a vidi mi po licu da mi nije do igre , nego da sam ozbiljna i da joj nesto hocu reci.Pa zasuti da cuje sta govorim.

----------

Nevjerojatno mi je kako se olakotno uzima izmlatiti malenog i nemoćnog (i još mu potom stavljati do znanje kako si ti iznad i nipošto ti ne smije vratiti), a recimo izubijati suradnika na poslu ili nadređenog kad ti dignu tlak ili vozača koji ti smeta na ulici ne dolazi u obzir. To nije civilizirano, ali udarati malo, nemoćno dijete kad te iživcira jest. 
Kad su klinci međusobno agresivni kriva je televizija i vršnjaci, a nitko nikada ne pita tuku li ih roditelji, prvi uzori u životu?

----------

> Mi imamo rodjaka koji je svecenik u katolickoj crkvi. Neki smo dan bili zajedno i moj bebac je dirao neke knjige (nista neuobicajeno, cijelo vrijeme se igra s knjigama i slicnim stvarima), kad, odjednom taj lik njemu kaze da ce dobiti po guzi ako ne prestane!  :shock: 
> *Pretpostavljam da je to profesionalna deformacija. (bljuv - ne mogu naci smajlic koji povraca!)*


Daj mi molim te objasni ovu rečenicu?

Po čemu bi to bila profesionalna deformacija?

Jer je svećenik pa je malom djetetu rekao da će dobit po guzi?

Je li ga to što je svećenik po tvom automatski okarakterizira kao pedofila ili nasilnika?

Mislim da, kad je već toliko bitna politička korektnost itd na ovom forumu, ovov jako puno ljudi moglo iz jednog ili drugog razloga smatrat jako uvredljivim...

Ja prva.

Ne smatram da su svi svećenici dobri, dapače, tužna je istina da nisu i da bi na tome trebalo poradit unutar Crkve kao institucije, ali apsolutno je sramotno zbog nekolicine pljuvat po svima.

----------


## irenas

Mozda je lunas mislila na onu staru izreku da je siba izasla iz raja.

----------

GDJE SE MOGU KUPITI MAJICE"NE! PO GUZI" I KOLIKO KOŠTAJU???

----------


## Storma

Smislit cu neku posljedicu za musku djecu, a do tada bi mame koje tuku zensku djecu, pogotovo ako su "neposlusne/nespretne/izazivaju...uglavnom krive zbog bilo cega" trebale razmisliti o slijedecem:
Kad odrastu, moglo bi im biti normalno da ih muzevi/susjedi/poslodavci... dizu ruku na njih jer su to "zasluzile" svojim ponasanjem, pa su si same krive, zar ne?  
Pa nisam ja svoju kcer rodila da bi ju neki manijak gazio, a pogotovo da bi ona mislila kako je to u redu.
Rijec tuci se uredno moze zamjeniti i sa zlostavljati/vikati na/zanemarivati...

----------


## Storma

> Pa nisam ja svoju kcer rodila da bi ju neki manijak gazio, a pogotovo da bi ona mislila kako je to u redu.


Quotam samu sebe - ovo bi zbilja trebao biti najjaci argument. Cak i ako je samo malo, i ponekad, tko zna kako ce se odraziti na djetetovu psihu.

----------

Storma, slazem se u potpunosti s tobom. Ono sto djete nauci u obitelji, cesto ga prati kroz zivot i ako je to nesto negativno, jako se tesko toga rijesiti poslije. Ako je djete nauceno da ce ga se kaznjavati udarcima, onda se moze dogoditi da ce u zivotu suteci primati udarce od drugih.

----------


## Felix

vidis, nisam o tome prije razmisljala, ali odlican je argument!

----------


## Luna Rocco

Storma, svaka čast. Do sad sam imala barem milijun argumenata zašto ne tući dijete, ali ovaj je stvarno za razmisliti. Odlično zapažanje, uvjerena sam da logika uopće nije nategnuta.

----------


## Ma-ar

Evo ja iz jako blize okoline gledam to skoro svaki dan. Od decka sestra tuce svoju djecu i prijeti im skoro svakodnevno da je to bogu za plakat. Jedno ima 3 a jedna 6 godina. I na redovnoj bazi cujem- dobit ces samar, opalit cu te, ic ces u sobu, u kut.... Sto je najgore njih mama i tata nisu tako odgajali znam sigurno jer i oni odgajaju tu djecu i s njima su vise od mame i tate ali neznam od kud njoj takvo ponasanje i pravo!? Non stop vodim bitku s njom da se ne dere da ih ne lupa... Ali uzalud! A ja nezelim da moja mala zivi u takvom okruzenju gdje se vika i dernjava i prijetnje podrazumijevaju pod normalno!  A dijelimo isto dvoriste tako da su nam susreti neizbjezni. I luda sam kad mi uzme malu malo da je nosa i s njom se dere na njih! Luda!!

----------


## mačkulina

biti prijetelj sa djetetom
ja osobno mislim da nemožeš sa djetetom biti prijatelj.. jer ako si ti prijatelj, tko je onda roditelj??
jedno je imati odnos povijerenja a drugo je biti prijatelj...

'po guzi' kako je naslov teme
vis a vis 'po guzi'... ja nisam pobornik tuče djece, zaista... ali smatram da postoje situacije da ih nazovem 'po život opasne' gdje jednostavno moraš reagirati radikalno...
1. ja sa djetetom na pješačkom prijelazu (stotine puta smo razgovarale da se mama drži za ruku dok se čeka zeleno ili da auto stane ako nema semafora) ali nee.. ona se na pješačkom čim smo došli na njega otima iz ruke i trči na crveno... i tad sam stala, grčevito ju povukla za ruku i lupila po guzi... (nakon toga sjele smo na prvu obližnju klupicu i opet po sto prvi put razgovarale o istom)

Znači, postoje te situacije 'po život opasne' koje ja opravdavam 'po guzi' ali činjenica je da je tih situacija tako malo i one su tako rijetke da stanu za nabrojati na 5 pristiju jedne ruke (ako)

----------


## tangerina

Uvijek se koristi ta situacija u prometu kao primjer opravdane situacije za upotrijebit silu. Razumijem da je to trenutak kad svaki roditelj poludi van svakih granica. Ali kao što se sve druge stvari bolje uče na druge načine, tako i ta.
Ako je dijete nešto naučilo, naučilo je iz tvoje reakcije koja je pokazala da je situacija alarmantna, i iz razgovora poslije (o tome kako se treba ponašati, da ne ostane samo na onom što ne treba), a to se može postići i bez udarca po guzi.

----------


## mačkulina

kako rekoh, tako je malo po život opasnih situacija...
razgovarali smo na desetke puta o tome, ma ništa... tada je bila već razumni četverogodišnjak....

danas meni, sutra će baki, dedi, čuvalici koja po nju ide u vrtić, stricu... nekom četvrtom...

ne odrastaju djeca samo sa mamama i tatama i nisu situacije plastične i samo sa njima, netko treći se nečće snaći na semaforu.... i što onda?

----------


## Mimah

Je li prestala trcati prema semaforu nakon sto si je udarila?

----------


## Zuska

Klasično opravdavanje udaranja, svatko će naći "razumne" razloge zašto je "morao" udariti dijete.

----------


## seni

ne udarati dijete, ne zanci da nisi roditelj, te da si "prijatelj". (sto god to prijatelj trebalo znaciti)

----------


## MGrubi

ne prijatelj, moraš biti mentor

----------


## mačkulina

> Je li prestala trcati prema semaforu nakon sto si je udarila?


ne ona nije trčala prema semaforu, potrčala je par puta kada smo stajali na semaforu i čekali da se upali zeleno.... samo mi se istrgla iz ruke (a prije toga smo stajali i čekali)...
da prestala je, sad da li je to zbog toga što je sazrela (ipak je ponavljam tada bila već zreo četverogodišnjak i to je bio inat inat) ili jer je 'zapamtila po guzi' neznam - zaista neznam...

----------


## mačkulina

kada smo kod fizičkog kažnjavanja, tu ste mnoge od vas žene od 40 godina,  koje se sjećate osnovne škole sa sredine 70 tih i početkom 80 tih prošlog stoljeća... učitelji su redovito kažnjavali pljuskama, povlačeći za uho neposluh ili za onu kosicu (zulufe kod uha) ili sa štapom lupali po dlanovima.... nije to bilo tako davno... prije nekih 30 tak godina.. i to se je smatralo najnormalnijom odgojnom metodom....
to je bila čak i pedagoška i opravdana metoda...
i to je užas, i to je zlostavljanje i to je krajnost i dobro da se to više ne radi....

dan danas koliko čujem ponekad to rade neki vjeroučitelji na vjeronaukima...

je li koja od vas to doživjela u svom odrastanju i školovanju

----------


## Uh-puh

Evo kako batine vec kratkorocno imaju grozne posljedice: jedna moja kolegice je tip mame kojoj je dijete krivo ako place, ako se ne ponasa kako ona zeli i sl. U stilu "ma on je kriv, po cemu bi ja mogla biti kriva!!" S vremenom ga je tukla sve vise, a dijete je postajalo sve zlocestije, sve agresivnije i zbog agresivnosti je cak premjesten u drugi vrtic. Vrtic ga je doslovno izbacio. E sad, kao beba je on bio tako dobro, mirno i jednostavno dijete, a ja sam morala promatrati kako mama od njega radi ...ono sto danas je- dijete koje se tuce, koje se ne zna kontrolirati, koji nimalo ne postuje njene granice jer nije konsekventna i tako ju jos vise ljuti, a ona ga jos vise tuce. Jednom je bila s njim kod nekog doktora ( tipa neurologa) i uprilicila neku scenu gdje je Doktor vidio kako se odnosi prema malom i rekao joj da ode psihijatru. Cak joj je preporucio jednog. I ona...naravno da nije otisla.  I vec godinama prica da ne moze vise i ja joj vjerujem....ali ne prihvaca nikakvu pomoc. Ja sam joj npr. Rekla da cu uzeti malog sebi s vremena na vrijeme na cijeli dan, al nije bila odusevljena prijedlogom. Sada vise nisam sigurna da li bi to bila dobra ideja....bojim se kako bi to moja njezna L. podnijela.

----------


## Zuska

Ono što sam zapazila do sad u različitim okruženjima je da su najčešće agresivna ona djeca koju se tuče i kažnjava. Vide model i primjenjuju ga dalje. Djeci je manje važno ono što pričamo od onog što radimo.

----------


## Ma-ar

Zuska- to sta pises je istina. Ja vjerujem da se tesko kontrolirati u nekim situacijama. Ali jos nesto - danas vecina odraslih smatra da se moras derat i dignut glas za neznam ni ja koliko decibela da bi djete shvatilo ozbiljnost situacije i tvoje namjere. Zar ne bi promjena boje glasa trebAla ukazivati na ozbiljnost? Znam iz prve ruke sto dernjava cini djeci i niposto ne zelim malenu odgajat na nacin da cu vikat na nju

----------


## vlatka100

> Ono što sam zapazila do sad u različitim okruženjima je da su najčešće agresivna ona djeca koju se tuče i kažnjava. Vide model i primjenjuju ga dalje. Djeci je manje važno ono što pričamo od onog što radimo.



ja sam dokaz da to nije tako uvijek. Mene je mama jako puno tukla, ne s rukom, već s papučom i remenom. Toliko da sam se zarekla da neću nikad u svom životu udariti svoje dijete. Uopće nisam agresivna, dapače mirna i povućena.

----------


## ZmajLav

Vidim da se vecinom spominju manja djeca do 5g. I meni je udaranje neshvatljivo kao odg.metoda. 

nazalost znam slucaj gdje se djeca redovno tuku od "manje" cuske do pravih udaraca. I ta osoba ne kuzi da radi ista nenormalno iako sam uvjerena da vidi da to netko drugi radi svom djetetu da bi rekla da nije normalan.

Ja razumijem da je ona preopterecena hrpom obaveza i stvarno se puno daje, a ima malo ili ni malo pomoci, a 4 djece je tu. I CESTO ima vrlo kratak fitilj. No sve to ne znaci da su joj djeca tu da se ispuse i izventilira.

ja ne znam kako da doprem do nje i da sebe ugleda i shvati sto radi, a djece mi je prezao i grize me pomisao da nista ne poduzmem.

Npr. Ne sjecam se razloga, ali za mene ne postoji ni jedan razlog da svoje dijete , visi raz. OS osamaris tako jako da mu bubnjic ostetis!!!!! Inace se radi o besprjekornom i odgovornom djetetu koje mozda nekad ne spremi sobu, ali radi hrpetinu drugih stvari.

ili drugi dijete nogom lupiti s ledja u medjunozje. Ili slatko reci kako je napravio neku veliku glupost a "ja sam ga tako odalamila samo sto mu nisam zube izbila pa ce vidjet hoce on meni....."

i kad ju pitam je li sto s tim postigla, je li se popravio (navodeci ju i objasnjavajuci da to ne pali) kaze da nije, ali je njoj bilo lakse!!!!!

ja nju znam dok je imala 1 dijete-med i mlijeko i sad kako su se obveze nagomilale i pritisak, a muz bas i ne uskace ona puca ...po djeci.

sad sam oduljila no stvarno zelim pomoci toj djeci. Je li netko uspjesno rijesio slicnu situaciju?

----------


## ardnas

U mojoj okolini je normalno malo odalamiti dijete, to mi se gadi. Svojega nikada nisam tukla, ali zna sto je kazna i bez pogovora ide u kaznu kad mu kazem. U blizoj okolini imam roditelje koji tuku i djecu nazivaju ruznim imenima zivotinja, majmune, konju...
Ne znam kako pomoci toj djeci. Moja mama sama kaze, pa ti uopce ne tuces djete ti si blaga...
U sali znam reci sestri, da nam strci nisu ubili samopouzdanje tko zna sto bi od nas bilo, u boljem smislu.

----------


## cvijeta73

zmajlav, pa ta žena ozbiljno zlostavlja djecu. oštetila mu bubnjić, eej. nogom u međunožje. 
netko bi joj to trebao reći, ako nije toga svjesna. 
prošla su vremena kad su jači u obitelji  imali prava tući slabije. muž ženu, a roditelji djecu.

----------


## pikula

Ajme. Iskreno mislim da trebas, ako je to bliska osoba, zadobiti njezino povjerenje i onda je hitno preusmjeriti psihologu ili u argentinsku oni primaju sve pa će je usmjeriti. Ako ne prijavi na hrabri telefon anonimno i podastri činjenice, sve podatke koje mozes saznati, oni moraju reagirati i proslijediti u CZSS ili policiji. Jadna djeca.
Ako si ne zeli pomoći i misli da je to u redu onda trebs reagirati izvana obavezno.
Tim vise. ako je inače bila normalna, to znaci da joj ne treba punoda se sabere i potrazi pomoć.
Sama od sebe mozda nece, ali uz tvoju pomoć ili pritisak prijave vjerojatno hoće.

----------


## pikula

sori na tipfelerima. ja glupa telefon pametan

----------

